# Pro detailer



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

In the past i have said on here that i cant see the point in paying someone £300 plus to machine polish my car to get the paint in tip top condition. I am now thinking about it.

I have got a da polisher but i find it to be honest a bit of a bore to use as it takes a while to work the polish enough to remove the swirls. I did buzz over the car the other night with some ez creme and now i have holograms in the paint  .

I have been in contact with a couple of pro detailers and am looking at them doing the work for me but dont want to be dissapointed with the finish for all that money. I know Charlie had his done recently and thinks it looks great. My paintwork does have some deep scrathes that you can feel and some scuff marks i assume the only way to get rid of them is to get a body shop to re spray them?

If i call in somebody who covers the kent area from a website he charges about £300 and he does sound good allthatgleams.co.uk. Or i can get a local detailer to do it and he wants £150 to machine polish it. Just not sure what to do?


----------



## tufty (Feb 3, 2008)

Ian is the bloke who is charges £300 just going to correct the paint work or is he going to do a full valet.

Mark


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

He is doing quite a bit really machine polish, the a cleaner, then a sealant and a wax plus he is doing the inside inc the leather.


----------



## tufty (Feb 3, 2008)

Sounds like a good price then Ian. if you do have it done let me know how the leather turns out, how bad are your seats.

Mark


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Not that bad Mark, just a bit shiny.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

If you've got a da polisher have a go at it yourself. I do this for a living if you want any pointers feel free to send me a PM. Scuffs you can polish out but it might take some work. The scratches, usually if you can feel them with your finger nail you can't remove them.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I have had a go at it mate, i didnt see that much in the difference. Maybe i am doing it wrong but its time i dont really have its gonna take a while to get around the car doing it properly.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

ian222 said:


> its time i dont really have its gonna take a while to get around the car doing it properly.


Completely agree. If I had the time or patience then I'd like to do myself although I'd rather pay a pro. Thing is, I think there are some cowboys out there armed with polishers who don't know what they're doing.

I've had a couple of quotes locally in the MIdlands - one was £150 for an 'enhancement' and £300 for a full detail. The enhancement still getting a machine polish although the latter was aiming for near perfect correction.

Hopefully Dooka will read this and come on saying he's going to do a 'tour' of forum members...! I'd be willing to buy in to that...


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

dooka is thinking of a tour, currently trying to sort with CharlieTT, if he ever answers his phone.. £150 for an enhancement and £300 for a correction is right on the money.. For those of you who have corrected their cars will know how hard it is, don't think being a detailer is easy money, it is well earnt money..

I spent the last eight days solid on 4 corrections, looking at 12 - 15 hour days.. Plus materials.. I did an E90 BMW estate, ZM3, A5 and TTS Roadster..

The TTS had been re-mapped, and was, well quick, very quick, looking at a TT-RS this week, that has also been re-mapped, that should be nice..


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

dooka said:


> dooka is thinking of a tour, currently trying to sort with CharlieTT, if he ever answers his phone.. £150 for an enhancement and £300 for a correction is right on the money.. For those of you who have corrected their cars will know how hard it is, don't think being a detailer is easy money, it is well earnt money..
> 
> I spent the last eight days solid on 4 corrections, looking at 12 - 15 hour days.. Plus materials.. I did an E90 BMW estate, ZM3, A5 and TTS Roadster..
> 
> The TTS had been re-mapped, and was, well quick, very quick, looking at a TT-RS this week, that has also been re-mapped, that should be nice..


Wind it in Rob  I was on holiday last week mate hence not getting your call  just about to bell you back 

Charlie


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Maybe i will watch this space then and see what Dooka is gonna do? Hope the prices will be good as well


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

prices will be good, well depending on how many need the service. All will be revealed when organised with Charlie..

Looks like MK will be where all will be carried out..


----------



## steve--m (Oct 27, 2009)

Dooka, if you are going to be near the Reading area I will enlist your services please!


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

ian222 said:


> In the past i have said on here that i cant see the point in paying someone £300 plus to machine polish my car to get the paint in tip top condition. I am now thinking about it.
> 
> I have got a da polisher but i find it to be honest a bit of a bore to use as it takes a while to work the polish enough to remove the swirls. I did buzz over the car the other night with some ez creme and now i have holograms in the paint  .
> 
> ...


Hi there,

If your going to the EvenTT next weekend pop along to the Prism Detailing Swissvax stand, we offer a discount to all TT members as we are about to hopefully become site sponsors (after long talks with Admin) and also providing a Detailing Tour of the UK 2010 (its about £250 for paint correction using swissvax or dodo juice products) and you can see for yourself the level of work we can manage. Robert is fully mobile and also insured incase the worse ever happened (so far so good!)

Just some of his work...
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=172011
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=175208


----------



## Shev (Feb 4, 2010)

Any update on Dooka's tour? I'd be interested if you'll be around the Herts area at some stage.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Still in the plannings stages. I am waiting for certain events to take place before I can get the ball rolling. I am hoping around the September time if all goes to plan..


----------

